# Vektorgrafiken gesucht



## WWZ (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

fertige im kleinen Rahmen Folienbeschriftungen an. Nun fehlen mir ab und zu einige plotterfähige Grafiken. (Aktuell: PKW, LKW, Traktor)

HAb schon ein wenig rumgesucht, und auf das CCversion gestossen, aber für knapp 600€ ist das doch ein wenig happig. Soviel brauch ich ausserdem gar nicht. Gibts nirgends die Möglichkeit sich einzelne Grafiken für ein paar Euros downzuloaden

Danke im Voraus für Eure Hilfe

Gruß
Christian


----------



## josDesign (11. Februar 2004)

Es gibt soviele Clipart-CDs.

Zum Bsp kennst du nicht jemanden der mit Corel DRAW arbeitet?

Borg dir von diesem Die Clipart-CD aus.

Aber sonst fällt es mir auch schwer Vektor-Cliparts im Netz zu finden. Denn hinter viel zuvielen Seiten verbirgt sich bereits ein Dialer.

Mit etwas Glück findest du aber solche Cliparts!

Ahja.. noch eine Quelle wäre:

Ms Word öffnen (ab 2000er glaub ich)

Dann auf Einfügen -> Grafik -> Clipart

Und dort, je nach Version auch die Websammlung von MS durchsuchen.

Einen Traktor findest sicherlich. Einen LKW auch....

lg, jos


----------



## tigerfisch (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo! 

Schau doch mal hier: http://www.cad-clipart.de/download.htm.
Ansonsten: http://www.candarch.de/links_architektur/cad.htm. 
Findet man eingentlich immer wenigstens ein paar Grundlagen, die sich auch "passend machen" lassen.


----------



## jfk adi (3. März 2004)

Ich mache auch manchmal solche Sachen.
Ich arbeite mit Fotos vom Original (Digitalcamera und schon hat man ganz schnell die Fotos am Bildschirm). 

Also Fotos im ungefähren Winkel von 90 Grad zum Objekt  und einige Maßnotizen dazu machen(Breite,Länge, Scheiben größe, abstand von dem zu dem usw). 
Foto im Photoshop entzerren, so das die Fluchlinien Paralel laufen und das das Höhen- und Seitenverhältnis laut maßnotizen stimmen.

Fotos ins Corel Importieren (oder Freehand oder Illustrator) auf eine Eigene Ebene setzen und diese Sperren.
Neue Ebene Erstellen und dann entsprechende Schriftzüge und Logos erstellen und an die richtige stelle schieben.
Tipp bei der Grunderstellung zur besseren Sicht Foto auf halbe transparenz setzen, dadurch sieht man die dünnen Vektorlinien besser(siehe Bild).

Zum Schluß alles Gruppieren(ohne Foto) und laut  Maßnotizen proportional vergrößern. Past immer.

Hat auch noch einen Vorteil man sieht sofort auf dem Originalobjekt was man macht
und bemerkt so sofort ob die Farben und die Formen zum zu beschriftenten Objekt passen.

mfg jfk adi


----------

